# Need fish report



## Teacher (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually any word on smelt?

Was taking care of the child who was sick so i could not make it over the weekend.

Tomorrow they are calling for 70's

Anything good?

And I am not some ya hoo just looking, I have not been smelting since 97 and I was in the UP at MTU. 

Actually looking to get some for my great Aunt. She is in her 80's and is craving those darn things. Store bought just don't cut it.

You know that saying, once you go fresh, there ain't no going back

PM anything.

Thank guys,


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Havent heard anything around the Alpena area yet. It should be in the next week or so, but seeing the steelhead run is either late or way down this year it might be a while yet.


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

blind squirell may find a nut...but...a dippers chance of finding a smelt are slim. good luck


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a party store at the corner of M-65 and US-23 which has Smelt right now - according to the sign. Not heard of any decent runs in the lower peninsula in many years - although I haven't really inquired much. When I grew up in Bay City, we used to just go out in the Bay and dip them in the troughs between sandbars. That was a long time ago. If I never have to clean another 5 gallon bucket of Smelt, it will be too soon.


----------

